# Rechner bootet nicht, DRAM-LED leuchtet



## Catullus (4. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir heute meinen neuen Rechner zusammengeschraubt - nur leider  bootet er nicht. Stattdessen leuchtet die DRAM-LED (dauernd, sie blinkt  nicht), nach ca. 10 Sekunden fährt er runter und bootet neu - und bleibt  dann so. Der Monitor bleibt schwarz.

Die Grafikkarte ist es nicht (ich habe probeweise eine alte eingebaut,  ging auch nicht), richtig zusammengebaut sollte eigentlich auch alles  sein...
Ich habe die RAM-Riegel bereits mehrfach umgesteckt und auch nur mit  einem gebootet - klappt alles nicht. Die MemOK-Funktion des MB hilft  auch nicht. Vielleicht kann mir ja einer von euch weiterhelfen.

Konfiguration:
ASUS P8P67 Mainboard
Intel Core i5 2400s
Kingston HyperX DDR3-1600
Sapphire Radeon 6950 1GB
Western Digital Caviar Green 1TB
OCZ Agility 2 50 GB SSD
bequiet! 600W Netzteil (das einzige nicht neue Teil; schon etwas älter, von 2006 oder 2007, hat bis gestern in meinem alten Rechner aber problemlos funktioniert )

Danke und Grüße, Catullus


----------



## widder0815 (5. April 2011)

Drücke mal die "MemOk" taste auf dem board ... drück sie vor und nach dem anschalten

bau den cpu erneut ein , und beim runterdrücken der Klammer den cpu in ausrichtung drücken ... bei mir war das so , das er dann ging(vorher hatte ich selbiges Prob)


----------



## Catullus (5. April 2011)

Hallo,

MemOK hab ich probiert, das geht nicht. Werd dann wohl wirklich mal die CPU neu einbauen - aber was meinst du mit "cpu in ausrichtung drücken"? 

Danke und LG


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2011)

Ich würde vielleicht mal ein anderes Netzteil testen, wie ist die genaue Bezeichnung da in der Vergangenheit einige Reihen bei denen nicht so dolle waren.


----------



## Catullus (5. April 2011)

Hallo, es ist das E5-600W. Von der Leistung her müsste das also gut reichen, und bei meinem alten Rechner lief es bis gestern problemlos... (E6600, 8800gtx).


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2011)

Ich sage mal das der neue Rechner ca 100W mehr braucht. Wenn man Alterung und Co berücksichtigt und mein Glück mit Be Quiet der alten Garde, könnte es durchaus aus dem letzten Loch pfeifen auch wenn die 600W reichen würden.


----------



## s|n|s (5. April 2011)

Moin,

Da macht der RAM Probleme.
Kann einiges sein:
- Einer der Riegel ist nicht richtig drin. Bitte mal nachgucken, ob die Kontakte im Sockel verschwunden sind.
- Die RAMs sind kaputt. Dann bringt auch MemOK nichts.
- Die RAMs sind mit dem Mainboard nicht kompatibel. Hier sollte es helfen, den MemOK-Schalter gedrückt zu halten, wenn der Bildschirm beim Neustart schwarz bleibt. Solange gedrückt halten, bis die LED von ständigem Leuchten auf ein Aufblinken wechselt. Dann Blinkt die LED dauernd und der Rechner startet sich mehrmals neu. Das Mainboard versucht dann, mit verschiedenen Einstellungen, den RAM zum Laufen zu bringen.
Sollte das nicht von Erfolg gekrönt sein, kann man mal nachgucken, welche RAMs mit dem Mainboard kompatibel sind. In der Bedienungsanleitung stehen einige drin. Sollte aber eigentlich kein Problem sein.

Wenn du den RAM noch nicht lange hast, kann man ihn zurückschicken. Wenn er nicht läuft ist das sowieso kein Problem.

Gruß
sinis


----------



## Catullus (6. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe jetzt heute ein neues Netzteil installiert - keine Veränderung. Die PSU scheint es also nicht zu sein.

Kriege hoffentlich heute noch andere RAM-Riegel, vielleicht bringt das ja was. Ansonsten werde ich wohl das Mobo zurückschicken...

P.S.
Ach ja: Ja, die Riegel sind richtig installiert, habe verschiedene Steckplätze ausprobiert, mit einem und beiden Riegeln: Nada. MemOK hilft auch nicht...

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten und Grüße, Catullus


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. April 2011)

Wäre dann auch wohl zu einfach gewesen mit dem Netzteil. Bin mal gespannt was er mit anderem RAM sagt, vielleicht bräuchte das Board ein Bios Upgrade, wäre bei Asus nicht das 1. Mal gewesen. Notfalls mal den RAM bei einem Dealer um die Ecke checken lassen, oder bei einem Spezie testen. Ich bin mal auf das Ergebnis gespannt


----------



## Catullus (7. April 2011)

So, neues RAM hat auch nicht funktioniert...

BIOS-Update kann ich nicht machen, komm ja nicht mal in BIOS rein...

Werde das Mobo wohl zurückschicken...

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten und Grüße, Catullus


----------



## Fleshless (8. April 2011)

Habe so ziemlich das gleiche prob.
Rechner Heute zusammengebaut.
1. Lauf ab ins BIOS alles i.o.
2. dann wollte ich von ner DVD das Win 7 aufziehen. (Reboot)
3. Bildschirm bleibt schwarz

Dann fehlersuche - RAM hin und her (habe ein Corsair und ein G.Skill Kit da also 4 Riegel)
CMOS Reset Mem OK Taste usw.
Graka (285 GTX) hin und her (PCIE- Port 1 und 2)
aber noch kein erfolg
was mich irritiert ich habe auch auf der Tastatur keine Bel. mehr (ist eine G15)
der Rechner fährt aber hörbar die HDD`S hoch aber der Bildschirm (auch 3 Stück vorhande) zeigt nur schwarz.
Hatte diese Prob. auch schon mal bei meinem HTPC Board was ich dann getauscht habe.

Ich werde auch noch bissel testen


----------



## Darkfleet85 (8. April 2011)

Fleshless schrieb:


> Habe so ziemlich das gleiche prob.
> Rechner Heute zusammengebaut.
> 1. Lauf ab ins BIOS alles i.o.
> 2. dann wollte ich von ner DVD das Win 7 aufziehen. (Reboot)
> ...


 

Hast du ne Garfikkarte on Board? würde die mal deaktivieren..


----------



## Fleshless (8. April 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Hast du ne Garfikkarte on Board? würde die mal deaktivieren..



Das Asus P8P67 R3.0 hat keine onboard Grafik.
Grafikkarte ist eine Nvidia 285 GTX


----------



## Kugelfang08 (22. Mai 2011)

Schließe mich euch mal an, habe zwar nicht das selbe, jedoch ein ähnliches Problem! Rechner nach Umbau auf wakü angeschmissen- Q_LED DRAM leuchtet, bios reset- funzt, Windows neu aufgespielt- bis hier alles super, wenn jedoch nun ein wenig mehr Leistung erforderlich ist, für spiele usw. BÄHM- Monitor schwarz, Bild friert ein o.ä.... Reset Taste gedrückt und DRAM Led leuchtet, was nun nicht mehr mit nem Bios reset, sondern nur noch mit ner halben Stunde warten wieder wech geht...   

MB: Asus Rampage III Formula
CPU: I7 980x
RAM: 12 GB XMS3 PC-12800 (1600 Mhz) 6x2 GB 
(p.s. RAM durch 2 AC Ramplex bei max. 46° C)
*
*


----------



## JawMekEf (23. Mai 2011)

Hast du den 4 Pin Anschluss oberhalb, der CPU drin?


----------

